# Firearm safety is not rocket science...



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Picked out my gun at a local pawn shop this weekend and went to put on layaway. Clerk got 2 guns for me to check out and both of them made me want to shoot myself. He was pointing the muzzle all over and had no muzzle control at all. Also never did a check to confirm it was unloaded. I know they check before putting it in display but considering the percentage of accidental discharges that occur with "unloaded guns" he should know better. If I were the manager he would be fired. They should make firearms training mandatory if you are going to sell them. Even the managerwas timid because she said they terrify her but at least I didn't have a firearm pointed at me when she was helping me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just look at it this way, if an accident occurred---you or your significant other would be rich!!! hahaha I know what ya mean brother....everywhere you go, some folks just don't think!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

No such thing as a "unloaded gun" but I agree with the above post


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not saying they are all better but that's one of many reasons to buy from a gun shop. Also most gun shops will blow pawn shop prices out of the water.


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

I would have walked out at the first sign of jackassery.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Not saying they are all better but that's one of many reasons to buy from a gun shop. Also most gun shops will blow pawn shop prices out of the water.


Only reason we aren't buying both guns at Mike's is funds. We have an m&p shield 9 for my wife on layaway at Mike's since they are 390 there on sale. We have 60 days to pay it off. We have 12 months at the pawn shop and got a shield in 40 s&w for me at 360. I would gladly buy new for both if I knew I could swing the 840(after taxes) in a few weeks but have $600 in boat repairs to do too, so put my gun on layaway at the pawn shop and will pay it off in about 4 months.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Most all gun shops sell used guns as well. Also I believe Mikes/Scotts have 12 months same as cash too.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

HammerHead1631 said:


> I would have walked out at the first sign of jackassery.


I was tempted. I have been there many times without issue. All the other clerks are very familiar and comfortable with firearm safety and have had good experiences but the shift leader and store manager I dealt with today were idiots. I will not be dealing with those clerks anymore. If I walk in and see them I am walking out. They had some good deals on Penn reels that I saw too


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Most all gun shops sell used guns as well. Also I believe Mikes/Scotts have 12 months same as cash too.


They are 60 days or I would have gotten them both from Mike's


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> They are 60 days or I would have gotten them both from Mike's


It's 12 months now. Jason just picked one up a couple days ago on that deal.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

The guy at the counter told me 60 days. I was there on Wednesday. Sigh. Too late now I guess


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Same as cash is different than lawaway. Same as cash you can walk out with the gun that day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> It's 12 months now. Jason just picked one up a couple days ago on that deal.


Yepper....I bought a sling shot, some rocks fer it and a nice scope fer 640 or so.....I put it on my Scott's card and have 12 months to pay it off w/ no interest!!! That's where I buy most mine, unless I find something at a good price online....:thumbsup:


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Ah. Gotcha. Good to know. My next gun will be a couple years away but might be a tc pistol for hunting. I will go with them if they have it. I have been there multiple times and always had good service. Too late for this deal anyway...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> Ah. Gotcha. Good to know. My next gun will be a couple years away but might be a tc pistol for hunting. I will go with them if they have it. I have been there multiple times and always had good service. Too late for this deal anyway...


Keep an eye out fer their sales....alot of times, they advertise the year same as cash deal....I have the Scott's account and was surprised when they told me it was the year same as cash....I was expecting to pay it off in a couple months but now, I'll milk it fer a few more....I prefer to deal w/ Scotts since I know most of the folks up there, and like jack jawing w/ em.....Heck,, Mike even put my scope on my sling shot fer me!!!!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Are they owned by the same people? 

Yeah we have to milk it out. We have about $1400 between the 2 guns and the repairs for my Suzuki outboard so its good that I now know about the same as cash deal. Hindsight is 20/20 but there is always next time....much to my wife's dismay my gun collection is nowhere near complete


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been in a few stores where the person behind the counter flagged the entire store. I've looked at a couple guns at pawn shops and there is some idiots that don't need to be working around guns, had one person tell me you have to be 21 to buy and own any type of gun. I pulled up the Florida statutes and she still argued and told me I was wrong. Guess she didn't want my business anyways.

The pawn/gun on 29 with the range has beenthe only pawn shop I've gone to with honest people that know what they're talking about. Other than that I deal with tgd and jims. Friendly, knowledgeable, and know proper firearm safety.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> Are they owned by the same people?
> 
> Yeah we have to milk it out. We have about $1400 between the 2 guns and the repairs for my Suzuki outboard so its good that I now know about the same as cash deal. Hindsight is 20/20 but there is always next time....much to my wife's dismay my gun collection is nowhere near complete



Yeah, Mike Scott owns em both.....:thumbsup:


----------

